# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khu Du lịch xanh Dìn Ký Lái Thiêu - Bình Dương ( Tiêu chuẩn 2 sao)

## yeuhanoi

Địa chỉ: 8/15 Ấp Đông, Vĩnh Phú, Thuận An, Bình Dương
Thành phố: Bình Dương
Website: Dìn Ký,Hệ thống nh
Email: dulichxanhdinkylaithieu@yahoo.com
Điện thoại: (0605) 375 5480
Fax: (0605) 378 5197 

*Giới thiệu Khách Sạn:*

Khu Du Lịch Xanh Dìn Ký nằm trên đường quốc lộ 13, phường Vĩnh Phú, thị xã Thuận An, Bình Dương.

Cách cầu Bình Triệu 5 km hướng đi Lái Thiêu. Quý khách sẽ hài lòng với khuôn viên thoáng mát diện tích 3 ha, quang cảnh đồng quê thiên nhiên với những vườn cây thoáng mát, khu du lịch sinh thái sông nước, nhà hàng khách sạn và các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí hấp dẫn hoàn toàn miễn phí cho quý khách khi đến ăn uống và nghỉ khách sạn, đây cũng là cách phục vụ đặt biệt nổi bật của Dìn Ký nhằm thỏa mãn nhu cầu của quý khách với các dịch vụ miễn phí như sau:


Hồ bơi lớn diện tích : 1.000 m2
Hồ bơi nhỏ diện tích: 500 m2 cho trẻ em.
Miễn phí bơi lội
Mát-xa nước
Xông hơi
Tắm hơi
Karaoke 90 phút
Sân chơi trẻ em với các trò chơi mới lạ hấp dẫn
Võng, ghế bố
Câu cá
Quầy lưu niệm
Tăng 1 món ăn khai vị
Uống 2 chai bia được tặng thêm 1 chai (Heineken 18.000đ/chai)
Khi ăn uống tại nhà hàng được miễn phí các dịch vụ : Hồ bơi , Karaoke 90 phút .

Khu Du Lịch Xanh Dìn Ký được thành lập vào năm 1995 tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, mở cửa 24/24 giờ, với khách sạn 90 phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, có nhiều loại phòng cho quý khách lựa chọn, 30 phòng karaoke, 3 nhà hàng với các món ăn Âu, Á, Việt, các món nướng và hải sản tươi sống. Đặc biệt nhà hàng có phòng lạnh lớn, nhỏ phục vụ theo yêu cầu của quý khách, nhà tiệc lớn phục vụ 700 khách, nhà tiệc nhỏ phục vụ 200 khách với âm thanh, ánh sáng và sân khấu hiện đại phục vụ tiệc cưới, họp mặt, sinh nhật, liên hoan, hội nghị … ngày thứ bảy và chủ nhật hàng tuần có bán buffet nướng và lẩu với các món ăn phong phú, đa dạng đặc sắc của 3 miền.

Khu Du Xanh Dìn Ký Lái Thiêu phục vụ 600 lượt khách mỗi ngày, có đầy đủ cơ sở vật chất và tiện nghi đáp ứng được nhu cầu của quý khách (khách tham quan du lịch trong và ngoài nước, khách đoàn, khách gia đình, khách du lịch ở dài hạn …).
Quy định chung:

Khách thuê phòng qua đêm sẽ được miễn phí các dịch vụ
- Miễn phí: » Buffet sáng, » với thực đơn hơn 30 món, » phong phú, đa dạng, luôn luôn thay đổi hàng ngày.
- Miễn phí: » Karaoke 90 phút.
- Miễn phí: » Phòng tập thể dục đa năng, » bi da.
- Miễn phí: » Dịch vụ hồ bơi, » tắm hơi, » xông hơi khô.

----------

